# JaVa



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

Im starting up a tank and i heard java ferns are a good beginner plant because they are hardy. is this true? and if not what plants would you suggest i get? Do plants need anything special, or can i just put them in gravel? Im not very smart in the plant area


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Java ferns are great starter plants. Java moss, wisteria, watersprite, anubias, aponogetons are all good starter plants.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Java moss and ferns as well as anubias need no substrate- they do best attached to rocks or wood. They are easy to keep and need nothing special to do well.


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

to back it up even more, java fern is grrrrreat, water sprite is good too


----------

